# which one?



## Ty Noe (Dec 22, 2005)

im not gonna say im good at any....but i love 3-d and hunting..dont do target....TY Noe


----------



## youngarchery (May 31, 2006)

well i like 3d and im good at it but i like target archery the best and im pretty good at that to


----------



## bobzila (Sep 9, 2005)

im best at target but i love hunting and 3D but mostly hunting :wink: im using my 78# hoyt power tec for all


----------



## austincrutchfie (Aug 9, 2006)

I love huntin and im better at it. I may not be able to hit the spot like some ppl can at 40 yards but i can do it on a real deer. I spend 5 days aweek alll year long in the woods scoutin and hangin stands and plantin food plots


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

Option D, Bowfishing. I had to make my own option guys sorry. Used to be better at target and 3D but since I started bowfishing thats all I do. I shoot a browning barracuda.


----------



## arnie-da-archer (Oct 29, 2005)

target, its the way forward and we dont have bow hunting over here  sucks really :darkbeer:


----------



## *ArcheryAngel* (Jan 14, 2007)

My favorite and the one I am the best at is 3-D. I think it is harder because of all the elements you have to face, but that is what makes it fun! I shoot a Mathews Ultra 2, and sometimes the new Prestiege, but I don't like it as much.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

*ArcheryAngel* said:


> My favorite and the one I am the best at is 3-D. I think it is harder because of all the elements you have to face, but that is what makes it fun! I shoot a Mathews Ultra 2, and sometimes the new Prestiege, but I don't like it as much.


hehehe, elements you say? well, there is nothing more challenging then some still hunting with a longbow- that is the best thrill i have ever had!:wink:

dogdrivers-

bowfishing is hunting! it is just different game, like deer and rabbit.


----------



## spotboy (Aug 6, 2006)

Targets, it doesn't move on you, it's in the same place every time, the target bows look coolest and no guessing where the bullseye is.


----------



## **Frost Bite** (Jan 13, 2006)

I am best at hunting because I can make my own yardage markers and not have to guess..... Hunting is harder too because you can't move whenever a deer comes or it will run away and you can never get it!!!!!


----------



## bissen00 (Feb 10, 2005)

spots
than 3d 
than hunting 
i guess i need to shoot 3d more


----------



## *ArcheryAngel* (Jan 14, 2007)

kegan said:


> hehehe, elements you say? well, there is nothing more challenging then some still hunting with a longbow- that is the best thrill i have ever had!:wink:
> 
> dogdrivers-
> 
> bowfishing is hunting! it is just different game, like deer and rabbit.



Well you got me there. I would say hunting w/ a longbow is challenging. Never tried but I'll take ur word 4 it. lol! But I bet it is fun! Good luck hunting next year, kill a big one! And a few fish 2! lol!


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

kegan said:


> hehehe, elements you say? well, there is nothing more challenging then some still hunting with a longbow- that is the best thrill i have ever had!:wink:
> 
> dogdrivers-
> 
> bowfishing is hunting! it is just different game, like deer and rabbit.


Good point but in bowfishing its kinda like hunting with the longbow (which I also know what you mean about) I shoot a cuda like a genises with now breakover but its 40lbs. hits with the force of a 55lbs compound. and no sights plus to make it harder you cant aim at the fish you gotta shoot under em to account for light refraction off the water.


----------



## Whitehair (Jul 1, 2005)

Bowhunting. 
Ill shoot 3D and Spots when Im in the mood, but bowhunting is where its at for me...

I shoot stickbows in the woods almost all of the time, and most of the time on the 3D range.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

yea, but with a challenge grows the love of the sport, so eventually it is no longer a challenge, is it?


----------



## OH3dshooter (Dec 10, 2006)

*Archery*

I love hunting, its my passion. I scout, shed hunt, make food plots and shoot all year. I will hunt anything w/my bow but I dont like gun hunting too well for deer. Gun hunting deer doesnt come close to the thrill you get w/archery equipment. I also love 3d archery, its my second passion and Im pretty good at it. I won Bedford(1st leg of IBO National Triple Crown) last year and I took 3rd in the IBO National Triple Crown Overall.


----------



## youthhunter3 (Jan 16, 2006)

i'll take option D as well and have to go with bowfishing for both lol
but hunting is my passion


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

kegan said:


> yea, but with a challenge grows the love of the sport, so eventually it is no longer a challenge, is it?


No its still a challenge but the challenge just shifts perspectives from hitting the fish to finding the biggest and baddest fish in hte world and that will never not be a challenge.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

My favorite would have to be archery elk hunting. you guys think that deer are the best. deer hunting sucks to elk hunting deer dont make noise or on thing really i mean they might grunt or something but nothing like a bugle on the other side of the canyon and you hear them perfectly well. second would have to be 3-D there is more competion and more people which equals good looking women at a few of the shoots i go too. target has to be my least favorite just cause in my age group i really dont have that many people to shoot agianst which makes it a little boring. Targets i just mainly work on my form.


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

slayrX said:


> My favorite would have to be archery elk hunting. you guys think that deer are the best. deer hunting sucks to elk hunting deer dont make noise or on thing really i mean they might grunt or something but nothing like a bugle on the other side of the canyon and you hear them perfectly well. second would have to be 3-D there is more competion and more people which equals good looking women at a few of the shoots i go too. target has to be my least favorite just cause in my age group i really dont have that many people to shoot agianst which makes it a little boring. Targets i just mainly work on my form.


Dude if I could hunt elk I would bowhunt soooooooo much more. Not many elk here in Southern Virginia haha. Bowhunting deer doesnt really excite me as much anymore I hate to say which is why most of my deerhunting is with my beloved dogs. I love the sound of the chase like you love the bugle. I know what you mean that sound just gets your heart pumping as it gets louder and louder until you hear crashing and then booom. well for you its woosh haha. Trust me I know what you mean.


----------



## slayrX (Jul 24, 2006)

ya elk hunting is quite alot more exciting then deer hunting. I have only been succesful on a spike and that was two years ago i hunted for like a whomping 15 hours the whole season lol. Elk just get your addrenalin going so much more then a deer does deer are just bla


----------



## icessarchery (Jan 6, 2007)

I do target shooting and that the only thing i will do. I hating hunting and i can't do 3d because my coach won't let me. I don't mind if someone else does hunting but i can't do it. That's just me.


----------



## kegan (Aug 28, 2006)

slayrX said:


> My favorite would have to be archery elk hunting. you guys think that deer are the best. deer hunting sucks to elk hunting deer dont make noise or on thing really i mean they might grunt or something but nothing like a bugle on the other side of the canyon and you hear them perfectly well. second would have to be 3-D there is more competion and more people which equals good looking women at a few of the shoots i go too. target has to be my least favorite just cause in my age group i really dont have that many people to shoot agianst which makes it a little boring. Targets i just mainly work on my form.


ahh, the ever popular thrill of the hunt! to take the biggest, that is what drives most. but deer do make noise- if you can hear 'em. with my eyes bein' so bad i have to hear them to know where to see- like they would. and with the deer walking technique, or stumbling on a big snorting buck, you have them right there next to you- gotta love still hunting! but i have always wanted to hunt elk, shame the tags for elk are so expensive (i have no money as is) and couldn't make out to north central anyway.


----------



## rangerkianonu (Jan 28, 2007)

okay so im new at archery and heck i cant even spell it so anyways what is the best bow for the lowest price? help!!!!!

P.s. compounds r cool


----------



## dogdrivers.net (Dec 5, 2005)

haha ranger youd probly get more replies if you started your own thread. How much are you lookin to spend?


----------



## 10sMyFriend (Jan 29, 2007)

I shoot em all, but I like 3D the most. the past year or so I haven't really shot much, I've had some bad target panic that didn't make shootin to much fun for me there for awhile. But I shoot an UltraElite for 3-d and for huntin I got a MT-Sport.


----------



## Epack (May 20, 2006)

icessarchery said:


> I do target shooting and that the only thing i will do. I hating hunting and i can't do 3d because my coach won't let me. I don't mind if someone else does hunting but i can't do it. That's just me.


your coach wont let u shoot 3d? id find a new coach, whats the logic behind that, your missin out on 3d


----------



## XCalibre (Aug 31, 2006)

i shoot target with a recurve, right handed. i shot a 3d competition a few weeks back with a left handed barebow tho :archer: . when you do that, you just don't give a damn about what happens. it was so fun. it was spur of the moment too. i was volunteering to help run the shoot and i got bored so i just picked up this little 16lb barebow i found and some 2312s, which were the only arrows available that were long enough for me.


----------



## downey (Feb 16, 2007)

hunting and i use a hoyt


----------



## MattRagle (Nov 28, 2005)

My favorite would be hunting but I love 3-D. I use a Mathews Conquest Apex for 3-d and currently i dont have a hunting bow 3-D Rig Listed Below
Ragle


----------

